# Rooted stock gb CRT?



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this possible if so how

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

Franzferdinan51 said:


> Is this possible if so how
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yep, my guide here will help you do it.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?462-HOW-TO-Enable-CRT-animation-on-ANY-2.3-device


----------



## Franzferdinan51 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Best way to find answers to your questions is to go to the top of this forum.. and do a search.


----------

